# Overkill on tanks size for Big Rhom's?



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

I've corresponded with two Raul Yalan and Oliver Lucanus and they both said the same thing.

Before I give this answer I want to qualify that this isn't intended encourage any to buy a monster Rhom and Jam it into their twenty gallon so to speak.

Moving on, what they both told me is that because big Rhom's don't move around a whole lot compared with other large fish, a strong powerhead and ample turning room is sufficient, and just watch the Nitrates.

Oliver said a 40cm Rhom could live in 80 gallons with a powerhead NO PROBLEM.

Again I'm not encouraging anyone to go out and do this. But if you are an experienced and knowledgable fish keeper...

Also in OPEFE Frank suggest a square deep tank for large rhom's.

I'm curious to see where this thread goes...
I suspect opinions will vary from those who don't own monster Rhom's saying "right on I'm buying one" to owners of these beasts saying " I wouldn't..."

Let'see...


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

hmmm...interesting. well, first of all i don't have the money for a big tank. second, i don't have the money for a monster rhom. so i guess a small rhom in a small(er) tank.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

This sounds so good to me because now I feel like doing that.... So a deep tank that they could turn around in?? Hmm.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i got my 7 incher in a 30


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

great now everyone is gona buy a 8'' rhom and put it in a 20 long..lol newbies please dont follow this article to the bank..sure they can live in sizes of tank they mentioned but they wont be happy and will be stressed..can you live in a closet and turn around in it? sure you can but in time you will stress out..and take years off your life.a 40 cm rhom(around 15'') should have at least 4-5 foot long tank width of about 18-21'' and a hieght of about 21'' in my opinion.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

PuffPiff said:


> i got my 7 incher in a 30
> [snapback]1137038[/snapback]​


Me too :nod:


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> great now everyone is gona buy a 8'' rhom and put it in a 20 long..lol newbies please dont follow this article to the bank..sure they can live in sizes of tank they mentioned but they wont be happy and will be stressed..can you live in a closet and turn around in it? sure you can but in time you will stress out..and take years off your life.a 40 cm rhom(around 15'') should have at least 4-5 foot long tank width of about 18-21'' and a hieght of about 21'' in my opinion.
> [snapback]1137039[/snapback]​


not to make fun of you, but a 48"L X 18"W X 21" T aquarium is 79 gallons. Thats one less gallon than Pat suggested..


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> great now everyone is gona buy a 8'' rhom and put it in a 20 long..lol newbies please dont follow this article to the bank..sure they can live in sizes of tank they mentioned but they wont be happy and will be stressed..can you live in a closet and turn around in it? sure you can but in time you will stress out..and take years off your life.a 40 cm rhom(around 15'') should have at least 4-5 foot long tank width of about 18-21'' and a hieght of about 21'' in my opinion.
> [snapback]1137039[/snapback]​


I agree


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Alot of the info from Oliver has been posted in the pinned thread about growing large captive rhoms


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Having read about rhombeus and their predatory habits I could understand having a slightly smaller tank than you would suspect they need.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

mori0174 said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > great now everyone is gona buy a 8'' rhom and put it in a 20 long..lol newbies please dont follow this article to the bank..sure they can live in sizes of tank they mentioned but they wont be happy and will be stressed..can you live in a closet and turn around in it? sure you can but in time you will stress out..and take years off your life.a 40 cm rhom(around 15'') should have at least 4-5 foot long tank width of about 18-21'' and a hieght of about 21'' in my opinion.
> ...










That's true...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have my rhom in a 125 with a 900 gph power head.....and he doesnt use the entire thing. He uses about 2/3 of the tank. The problem with this tank is that it is only 18" wide, making it somewhat of a bitch for him to turn around. His old tank was broken in shipping, but it was the best size tank for him. It was a 120 that was 4X2X2. It was a perfect size for him. I also had a 900 gph powerhead in with him.

I am getting ready a 180 tank for him. My rhom is a little different then most...I think because of his age...that he doesnt mind room mates....so my plan is to pimp this tank out with a lot of community fish.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > great now everyone is gona buy a 8'' rhom and put it in a 20 long..lol newbies please dont follow this article to the bank..sure they can live in sizes of tank they mentioned but they wont be happy and will be stressed..can you live in a closet and turn around in it? sure you can but in time you will stress out..and take years off your life.a 40 cm rhom(around 15'') should have at least 4-5 foot long tank width of about 18-21'' and a hieght of about 21'' in my opinion.
> ...












I'm with GG though...everytime a see a 120gal at the store I think about how perfect it would be for a big rhom.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I have said all along, that even for smaller rhoms, turnaround room is more important then tank length. My rhom was 7" in a 30 long before I bumped him up to a 55, and that was only because I moved, and it made it easy to upgrade to a 55.

G2 is spot on. When I get the house and build the fish room, I wnt to put my now 7" Rhom in a 4x2x2 tank with a big powerhead for life. Rhoms are different then Pygo's, and anything over that size is overkill.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

mori0174 said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > great now everyone is gona buy a 8'' rhom and put it in a 20 long..lol newbies please dont follow this article to the bank..sure they can live in sizes of tank they mentioned but they wont be happy and will be stressed..can you live in a closet and turn around in it? sure you can but in time you will stress out..and take years off your life.a 40 cm rhom(around 15'') should have at least 4-5 foot long tank width of about 18-21'' and a hieght of about 21'' in my opinion.
> ...


any hobbist knows its not the gallon size its the foot print that matters by the way if you take the max numbers i listed like 48x21x21 you get 92g's


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

> any hobbist knows its not the gallon size its the foot print that matters by the way if you take the max numbers i listed like 48x21x21 you get 92g's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude...you clearly said:



> sure they can live in sizes of tank they mentioned but they wont be happy and will be stressed..


The tank size they mentioned fits within the dimensions you recommended. 
Just admit you were wrong


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

why am i wrong? what did i say? did i not say its foot print that matters not gallons?...the extra 3'' from 18 to 21 makes a big difference..did i say it would live happy in the deminsions i listed? nope..but you can get away with it..its better then what most do like putting 9-10'' rhoms in 30-40g tanks..


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I have my 12" er in a 120, (4x2x2) Which I agree w/ GG. He can swim in circles which he loves to do. I wouldn't agree w/ anyone who says that a rhom can stay in a small tank because any fish deserves the biggest tank you can get for them But if you wanted to economically keep serrasalmus species piranha, a taller squarish tank would be best. The width equaling the height and the length 1 1/2 times the other two.

My serras enjoy thier large tanks mainly because I enjoy how active and "comfortable" they are in a larger surrounding. Do what you will. If you want your rhom to just sit there 24/7 then give it a tiny ass tank.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll be putting a 7" in a 75 for a while until i can get him a 125 =P


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

The width is very important for big Rhom

I prefer a tank of 36L x 36W x 24T = 135G
than a tank of 72L x 18W x 24T = 135G


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1. S. rhombeus are deep water fish and normally have a fixed territory.

2. Oliver suggests an 80g tank with a power head for a nearly 16 inch S.rhombeus. I disagree on that. Not enough room for the fish unless of course it is based more on deep and wide. I say not enough room if you are finicky about being sure your fish has room to live _comfortably_ and that is the key word. Other than that, you might as well keep the fish in a shoe box with a power head.

3. General aquarium sizes are more of a "semi-show" tank display and so the sizes will vary within those parameters. Basically, those type tanks are for neon's and other "show" fish and not territorial predators that inhabit deep water. All one has to do is look at a public aquarium and you will find that Width is just as important as Length with these deep water fishes.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

hastatus said:


> 1. S. rhombeus are deep water fish and normally have a fixed territory.
> 
> 2. Oliver suggests an 80g tank with a power head for a nearly 16 inch S.rhombeus. I disagree on that. Not enough room for the fish unless of course it is based more on deep and wide. I say not enough room if you are finicky about being sure your fish has room to live _comfortably_ and that is the key word. Other than that, you might as well keep the fish in a shoe box with a power head.
> 
> ...


the man has spoken..


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

How about a corner tank 95 gallons 54" front -- 38" sides with a large powerhead ? What's the consensus here for something like this.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> How about a corner tank 95 gallons 54" front -- 38" sides with a large powerhead ? What's the consensus here for something like this.
> [snapback]1137788[/snapback]​


I personally don't like the "restrictiveness" corner tanks have. Others may argue, and I am sure they will.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> How about a corner tank 95 gallons 54" front -- 38" sides with a large powerhead ? What's the consensus here for something like this.
> [snapback]1137788[/snapback]​


would look nice..but it all depends on the rhom..some are active some are lazy bastards..if they dont swim much..im sure that will work.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Next January im putting my rhom on his own in a 10x2x2.5.
I would never put him anything less than 80g.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

My guy is 5" in a 29gal. Seems happy, has plenty or room to turn and swim the length of the tank. I think at 7" I will get a larger tank.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

garygny said:


> My guy is 5" in a 29gal. Seems happy, has plenty or room to turn and swim the length of the tank. I think at 7" I will get a larger tank.
> [snapback]1138000[/snapback]​


That seems like a good plan my man!









My 7" would still be in a 30 gallon if I haden't decided to upgrade to aid in moving.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I had a 12" peruvian for a while, and he loved the standard 150 gallon, with the 31" of height..........I hated that tall ass tank.

If I ever get another rhom will be a big one 12"+ and in a 180 6x2x2.......,only if the right rhom comes my way, will I get one again.......


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

everyone is entiled to have any setup they want but just like a human, a fish will be much more comfortable given a bigger space to live.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I am still debating on the exact size I am going to put my rhom in when I move. I am most concerned with the depth of the tank really.

If I had to choose today, it would either be a 6x2x2 or a 4x2x2. A 5x2x2 is an option as well.

See a pattern?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i have a 16" in a 180g.
wes


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

i always want to have the biggest possible tank for my fish.
I have 8-Reds (9") into a 165g tank,1-5" Elongatus in a 120g tank,1-8" Gouldingi in a 85g tank,1-3" Manueli in a 85g tank and 1-5" Spilopleura in a 30g (but it will soon be upgrated).
Also for my non piranha fish i keep the same rule.(e.g. 4 Hypancistrus Zebra in a 55g tank).

I don't know but my way of thinking is the biggest the better.Note also that even the biggest tank is NOT the freaking Xingu....


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> Note also that even the biggest tank is NOT the freaking Xingu....
> [snapback]1139076[/snapback]​










So true, so true.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

better to have a tank thats overly big for you fish than too small. if you can, always get the biggest one. it really sucks when you dont get the big one and wish that you had


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Ive got a big guy coming in and Im setting up a 180Gal for him, and I wouldnt consider using anything smaller.

I know there are arguements for both having smaller and larger tanks but IMO I prefer to give my fih the largest tank possible.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I still think bigger is better for larger rhoms....


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Bigger is better, I could have got a 75gal for my 4,5'' rhom but instead I got him a 30gal to grow out of. My family as well as I dont really like the idea of a 75gal in the living room with nothing but a little 4'' fish that takes years to grow. I mean u want the biggest tank for your fish but at the same time u dont want a huge empty looking tank. That is my point of view caus my rhoms are only in the 4'' range.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i like the way you think cobra, very well stated. i still have a large rhom 7+(i believe) in a 30g


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

The bigger, the better.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

To me its all about quality of life. If you can, get the largest tank you can, it sure won't hurt them!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

my rhom uses his whole 180.
wes


----------



## chains01 (Oct 9, 2005)

Okay so the name of this thread is "Overkill on tanks size for Big Rhom's?" But when you get a fish that is fresh out of the wild (since rhom's can't be captive bred) where they had as much space as they could ever want or need to swim in, what could you consider overkill? In light of this I think if you're going to keep a rhom (as I stated I will never own a wild caught fish) bigger is better should be every rhom owners motto. Just because a fish can live in a smaller enclosure doesn't mean that it wants to.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Winston Wolf said:


> Okay so the name of this thread is "Overkill on tanks size for Big Rhom's?" But when you get a fish that is fresh out of the wild (since rhom's can't be captive bred) where they had as much space as they could ever want or need to swim in, what could you consider overkill? In light of this I think if you're going to keep a rhom (as I stated I will never own a wild caught fish) bigger is better should be every rhom owners motto. Just because a fish can live in a smaller enclosure doesn't mean that it wants to.


No fish bred or wild caught prefers an aquarium. 
As for taking a fish out of the wild... no one thinks it wants to bite food with a hook in it, get drugged with ms222, and get thrown into an aquarium? Of course not.

The argument for overkill is the pocket book and what's sufficient to keep a fish healthy of this size. For the record my rhom is 36cm and gets 120g's to swim in.

Here's a question, as you stated that you would never own a wild caught fish... 
What would potentially live longer, a fish in an aquarium, well fed with good water perameters, or a fish in it's natural habitat... ie. piranha?

If I offered you my monster would you take him?


----------



## chains01 (Oct 9, 2005)

Pat said:


> Okay so the name of this thread is "Overkill on tanks size for Big Rhom's?" But when you get a fish that is fresh out of the wild (since rhom's can't be captive bred) where they had as much space as they could ever want or need to swim in, what could you consider overkill? In light of this I think if you're going to keep a rhom (as I stated I will never own a wild caught fish) bigger is better should be every rhom owners motto. Just because a fish can live in a smaller enclosure doesn't mean that it wants to.


No fish bred or wild caught prefers an aquarium. 
As for taking a fish out of the wild... no one thinks it wants to bite food with a hook in it, get drugged with ms222, and get thrown into an aquarium? Of course not.

The argument for overkill is the pocket book and what's sufficient to keep a fish healthy of this size. For the record my rhom is 36cm and gets 120g's to swim in.

Here's a question, as you stated that you would never own a wild caught fish... 
What would potentially live longer, a fish in an aquarium, well fed with good water perameters, or a fish in it's natural habitat... ie. piranha?

If I offered you my monster would you take him?
[/quote]

Maybe I would, if I had the opportunity to fly to the amazon and release back into it's natural habitat. It doesn't matter which would live longer to me, what matters is which one would it be happier in. As for a captive bred fish, they know nothing of what they haven't experienced. All they know is an aquarium, when bringing them home they're being transported from one aquarium to another hopefully of same or larger size, meaning that either place they would be just as happy. This is not the case with a rhom. (The only reason to take a wild fish out of it's natural environment is to ensure the survival of a species such as the IBC's SMP does.)


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Winston Wolf said:


> Okay so the name of this thread is "Overkill on tanks size for Big Rhom's?" But when you get a fish that is fresh out of the wild (since rhom's can't be captive bred) where they had as much space as they could ever want or need to swim in, what could you consider overkill? In light of this I think if you're going to keep a rhom (as I stated I will never own a wild caught fish) bigger is better should be every rhom owners motto. Just because a fish can live in a smaller enclosure doesn't mean that it wants to.


*No fish bred or wild caught prefers an aquarium. 
As for taking a fish out of the wild... no one thinks it wants to bite food with a hook in it, get drugged with ms222, and get thrown into an aquarium? Of course not.

The argument for overkill is the pocket book and what's sufficient to keep a fish healthy of this size. For the record my rhom is 36cm and gets 120g's to swim in.

Here's a question, as you stated that you would never own a wild caught fish... 
What would potentially live longer, a fish in an aquarium, well fed with good water perameters, or a fish in it's natural habitat... ie. piranha?

If I offered you my monster would you take him?*
[/quote]

Maybe I would, if I had the opportunity to fly to the amazon and release back into it's natural habitat.

*Then would you not fly your domestic Reds and release them into the wild? They would be much happier.*

It doesn't matter which would live longer to me, what matters is which one would it be happier in.

*Well wouldn't their long life span be evidence of they're healthy stress free condition?*

As for a captive bred fish, they know nothing of what they haven't experienced. All they know is an aquarium, when bringing them home they're being transported from one aquarium to another hopefully of same or larger size, meaning that either place they would be just as happy.

*Piranha's are creatures of instinct. A wild caught Piranha doesn't float around longing for the old country. They don't make comparisons. Introducing a piranha to any new tank is stressful, just as much for a domestic or a wild caught fish. *

This is not the case with a rhom. (The only reason to take a wild fish out of it's natural environment is to ensure the survival of a species such as the IBC's SMP does.)
[/quote]


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

this is the same guy that made a thread about choosing between a red spilo and rhom because he wants something more aggressive than his reds


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> this is the same guy that made a thread about choosing between a red spilo and rhom because he wants something more aggressive than his reds


lol


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Winston Wolf said:


> Okay so the name of this thread is "Overkill on tanks size for Big Rhom's?" But when you get a fish that is fresh out of the wild (since rhom's can't be captive bred) where they had as much space as they could ever want or need to swim in, what could you consider overkill? In light of this I think if you're going to keep a rhom (as I stated I will never own a wild caught fish) bigger is better should be every rhom owners motto. Just because a fish can live in a smaller enclosure doesn't mean that it wants to.


and you own a Black African Knife Fish, that is wild caught


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

2 bowls of instant ownage


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

"Piranha's are creatures of instinct. A wild caught Piranha doesn't float around longing for the old country."

lol That was too funny, stick it to em' Pat!
And it is true, Piranhas like all other fish dont have emotions so they cant really feel happy. But lets say they can feel happy just for the sake of it. Wouldnt a rhom actually be safer, healthier and "happier" in a well maintained tank? 
In a tank:
-There is someone to clean up his tank and change his water every week.
-He wouldnt need to worry about his next meal, because we feed them.
- No natural predators or competition for food when ur alone in a tank.
-No dry season to kill him.
-No fisherman to snatch and eat him.

Some people have pygos and serras that they have kept for years and years. Most of those fish wouldnt have lasted half that time in the wild for the reasons I stated. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i owuld say a 4 footx2 footx2 foot tanik would be fine, but ive never kept opne so i really want to know, just thought id throw my 2 cents in


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i have a 4 x 2 x 2 tank that my 13-14 inch rhom will be going into


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

First off, there is no reason to talk down to Winston Wolf, he is just as entitled to his opinion as anyone on this board. If he doesnt agree with taking fish out of the wild and putting them in tanks for our enjoyment, he has a valid argument. I dont feel the same about fish, but I do feel that way about zoos that take animals out of the wild and toss them in cages for us to view. 


Cobra said:


> lol That was too funny, stick it to em' Pat!
> And it is true, Piranhas like all other fish dont have emotions so they cant really feel happy. But lets say they can feel happy just for the sake of it. *Wouldnt a rhom actually be safer, healthier and "happier" in a well maintained tank? *
> In a tank:
> -There is someone to clean up his tank and change his water every week.
> ...


You could use the exact same argument to justify locking a person in a room for the rest of their life. *I mean wouldnt a person feel safer, healthier and "happier" in a nicely furnished room?*
-you provide them a clean place to live.
-you feed them so they dont need to worry about being hungry
-no drive by shootings or serial killers to worry about in the locked room.
-they wouldnt have to worry about going out when it is raining or cold or too hot.
-no kidnappers to snatch them off the street.

Anyways, I think providing them the largest tank you can is appropriate for any fish. I have my rhom in a 180 and I think he is much "happier" than he was in the 125. He is more active, eats better, looks healthier, and is more interactive then he was in the 125....thats all I need to feel good about the decission to give him a larger tank.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

OK GG, but we're talking about a fish here. We on the other hand have the ability to feel happiness, so you coudnt actually apply my arguments to a human being because none of us would feel happy in that situation. A human would live healthy physically but not mentally healthy. Unless the person is an anti-social freak. So when its a rhom, mental health is not a factor because their brains are not as developped as ours. We would be locked in our rooms thinking "I'm going crazy! I want to be out side chillin". But your rhom isnt in his 180gal thinking "I wish I was back at the amazon swimming with my homies".

If a rhom is kept in a large enough, well maintained tank and is well fed I dont see why it wouldnt live a longer and healthier or at least as healthy a life as in the wild. Thats just my opinion GG, I know you have been keeping piranhas for many years and I only 1 so theres a big chance that I am wrong. By the way, has anyone like Frank ever studied the difference in life quality between a captive raised or wild raised rhom? I read somewhere that the growth rate is slower in a tank but what about life span and overall health?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Cobra said:


> If a rhom is kept in a large enough, well maintained tank and is well fed I dont see why it wouldnt live a longer and healthier or at least as healthy a life as in the wild.* Thats just my opinion GG*, I know you have been keeping piranhas for many years and I only 1 so theres a big chance that I am wrong. By the way, has anyone like Frank ever studied the difference in life quality between a captive raised or wild raised rhom? I read somewhere that the growth rate is slower in a tank but what about life span and overall health?


That was my only poiint Cobra, Winston Wolf should be allowed to post his opinion without being bashed on...just like you and I should. Im think growth rate is much slower in an aquarium simply because I dont think we can create the water chemestry they are addapted to grow in. I have never seen a captive grown rhom near as large as a wild caught one. I dont know if there are any studies on this though.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

GG the thing is this guy says hes against having wild caught p's then he has a thread floating around sayin whether he should get a spilo or a rhom......its not his opinion that is being called out its more his consistancy well at least on my page


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

33truballa33 said:


> GG the thing is this guy says hes against having wild caught p's then he has a thread floating around sayin whether he should get a spilo or a rhom......its not his opinion that is being called out its more his consistancy well at least on my page


OK....but really...who cares? I could do a random search of someones posting and find a ton of inconsistant posts. Opinions and perceptions change all the time so if you look at peoples posts a year ago they may be completely different than their posts today. Doesnt make them bad people or less entitled to their opinion. So he doesnt want wild fish.....is there something wrong with that? Do you know if he had the knowledge that rhoms have not been bred for sale when he made that post?

I guess I just dont see a what the big deal is.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

ehh nevermind haha i didnt read all the way thru his other thread my bad..







i guess he found out that they werent captively bred so i guess he changed his mind.. my bad apologies


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

husky_jim said:


> i always want to have the biggest possible tank for my fish.
> I have 8-Reds (9") into a 165g tank,1-5" Elongatus in a 120g tank,1-8" Gouldingi in a 85g tank,1-3" Manueli in a 85g tank and 1-5" Spilopleura in a 30g (but it will soon be upgrated).
> Also for my non piranha fish i keep the same rule.(e.g. 4 Hypancistrus Zebra in a 55g tank).
> 
> I don't know but my way of thinking is the biggest the better.Note also that even the biggest tank is NOT the freaking Xingu....


those l46 wouldnt happen to be breeding would they? If they are, when they spawn could ya drop me a pm if possible.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I wasnt trying to bash Winston Wolf. I mearly quoted something that Pat said and stated it was funny. Im sorry If it was taken as bashing, everybody is entitled to their opinion as u said.


----------



## chains01 (Oct 9, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> Okay so the name of this thread is "Overkill on tanks size for Big Rhom's?" But when you get a fish that is fresh out of the wild (since rhom's can't be captive bred) where they had as much space as they could ever want or need to swim in, what could you consider overkill? In light of this I think if you're going to keep a rhom (as I stated I will never own a wild caught fish) bigger is better should be every rhom owners motto. Just because a fish can live in a smaller enclosure doesn't mean that it wants to.


and you own a Black African Knife Fish, that is wild caught








[/quote]

Honestly I never knew African knife fish couldn't be tank bred.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Winston Wolf said:


> Okay so the name of this thread is "Overkill on tanks size for Big Rhom's?" But when you get a fish that is fresh out of the wild (since rhom's can't be captive bred) where they had as much space as they could ever want or need to swim in, what could you consider overkill? In light of this I think if you're going to keep a rhom (as I stated I will never own a wild caught fish) bigger is better should be every rhom owners motto. Just because a fish can live in a smaller enclosure doesn't mean that it wants to.


and you own a Black African Knife Fish, that is wild caught








[/quote]

Honestly I never knew African knife fish couldn't be tank bred.
[/quote]

Hey, it's all good Bro!


----------

